# figs and mold



## debfsb (Aug 29, 2008)

we've been eating turkish figs. love them. BUT, the last container i bought though looks funny. it was all sealed up and the expiration date isn't for a few months. they're organic. they have white stuff on the outside. is it mold? DH says he thought they were sugar coated. they definitely aren't. it doesn't rub off like mold. we'll probably throw them away just in case, but is there any way this is some normal fig thing??


----------



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

I eat/cook with figs all the time and have never seen a white coating like you have described. Mold usually doesnt completely coat an item perfectly, but to be safe I would discard. No use taken a chance with your LO's


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't throw them away!! This is a normal thing for figs to do. They 'molt' their own sugars. It's not added sugar, it's just the figs sugars coming to the outside. I don't know why they do that, but the figs at our organic coop often have that natural sugary coating.

If you're still really nervous, you could always chop them, then boil them to add to oatmeal or something.

Aven


----------

